# Substitute for Corned Beef???



## macimom (Oct 21, 2007)

We have not eaten beef or pork for years, but every year about this time, I miss the corned beef that my mom used to make. Does anyone have a decent alternative for it that could use either chicken or turkey or even a vegetarian option?? I know it's a tall order, but I miss it so much!!

Thanks!!!


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

Why is it that you don't eat beef anymore? Would you be willing to eat beef once a year and still fit into whatever reasons you stopped eating beef?

Otherwise, look for some kind of brined turkey breast to cook.


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

I wonder if it would be satisfying enough to make all the sides -- the cabbage and potatoes and carrots and soda bread (or whatever your mom served with it).


----------



## North_Of_60 (May 30, 2006)

How is it that your mom used to cook the corned beef? During the winter time we always loooooved corned beef, or ham, boiled with potatos and greens. I love that dish, as simple as it may seem, because it reminds me of my grandmother. Now a day I would substitute for a good nitrate free ham/pork, preferably evengrass fed (if going for the beef) if available. The splurge one a year is much more affordable then eating it every day.


----------

